# Funniest Horse Pictures!



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Right before I bailed off my horse because she wouldn't stop. My face is hilarious. Needless to say we have had some great training since this pic was taken and she is now my favorite girl  BTW, we don't jump anymore


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

He is such a dork.


----------



## Hedgie (Mar 18, 2012)

He looks like a camel or an ostrich


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Anyone want a Kiss ??? :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah she loves me :O


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing!! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Apparently she thought something was funny..
Either that or she is trying to eat the sheep. lol


----------



## friesian101 (Apr 30, 2012)

this is my friend's tobiano paint horse Phoenix. Couldn't get a pic of my horses because they wouldn't do anything funny if they were a clown. LOL


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

friesian101 said:


> this is my friend's tobiano paint horse Phoenix. Couldn't get a pic of my horses because they wouldn't do anything funny if they were a clown. LOL


Really??? I have this picture saved somewhere. It must have been passed around a lot!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I have tons of funny pics to share!

Sapphire. This picture won me 150 dollars in prize money.









Apache.









Lakota.


















Cheyenne.









And Bonnie.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> Really??? I have this picture saved somewhere. It must have been passed around a lot!!!


I knew it looked eerily familiar!!

Athena likes to smile with her mouth full 









One of our racers trying to get my Paw Paws attention lol









Oh no!! Someone killed the foals o . O


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

the ever funny rio


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Loving the pictures so far. Sorry for the gypsy owners had to do it. 


















This one's so true!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hedgie said:


> He looks like a camel or an ostrich
> 
> View attachment 96439


I literally laughed so hard I started to choke on air. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the photos everyone  
My mare Baby. Want a kiss anyone?










Everyones probably had enough of the yawning photos but heres mine


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

My silly Badito


----------

